# Good luck for matching Panel today Tibblet



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lots and lots of  for matching panel today 

Let us know how it goes 

x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck for today (sure you won't need it)

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Good luck Sarah.  Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck for today, can't wait to hear your news.
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck - I'm sure its just a formality and then you can post all your news about your twin girls.........like how old they are!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wanted to wish you so much luck for today!     

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Loads of luck, although I'm sure you won't need it.

Cindy


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful, wonderful news! they said yes!  

Thank you for all your good luck wishes and for all your support through this amazing journey  , we cannot believe how very blessed we have been! We meet our twin daughters    on the 28th Oct, we have been so very lucky! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you    

Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxxx
p.s. now the nesting begins! can't wait to get shopping tomorrow!!!  
p.p.s. they are 22 months - and just adorable!!! With huge cheeky grins!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

WOW what lovely ages!!

Let the nesting begin, enjoy every minute and before you know it you'll have your daughters with you.


Not long until you get o meet them and hopefully not to long before you can bring them home.

Enjoy

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey - fantastic news!!! Roll on the 28th!!!!

So excited for you              

Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab fab fab 

Enjoy the shopping 

xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congratulations!!!!  so very happy for you and your family. 


lots of love camly and DH x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Enjoy the shopping and nesting.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations  

Enjoy the next few weeks of nesting and meeting your wee girls! You must be soooo excited. You've now got every excuse you need to go out and buy lots of pink things and little outfits for your daughters. How fab is that!

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

sarah, many congratulations, enjoy the shopping and being rushed off your feet - am sure its a sign of things to come!!!

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how exciting  
two little girls  
enjoy shopping and all the magical moments this special time brings 

kj x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S  Sarah and DH    
emsina xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wonderful news - I am so happy for you and dh


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Sarah how wonderful many congratulations JD xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

YEAH

Congratulations, i am soo happy for you

Nefe
xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Thank you all so very very much for all your lovely messages! We feel so very blessed to have such wonderful things to look forward to but also to have to very many lovely friends to share it with!  

Sorry it's been so long since I posted! I can't believe what a week it has been - it's finally sinking in that we are about to become a family of 4    and we're busy getting ready!

We've ordered cotbeds, car seats, painted the girl's room (done a mural on 2 walls and nearly finished the rest!) the pushchair arrives on Weds (we've gone for the emmaljunge twin city cross as it can be rear facing and  is nice and cosy), we're going to ikea tomorrow for wardrobes, shelves... and probably lots more (why is it impossible to walk through the store without buying lots of things!!   ) and I'm giving up work on Tuesday so that we've got a bit more time to finish all the bits we need to do.

This still all seems almost too good to be true but we are so excited it's unbelievable!  

thank you again for all your lovely messages, I'll try to post as often as I can with updates.

only 9 sleeps til we meet our daughters!     

lots of love to all
Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Tibbelt

I bet your so excited about neeting your two daughter's I can imagine how you feel, I think I would be exactly the same, probably too excited to sleep and conting down the days, hours, minutes and seconds to meet your girls, can I ask if you dont mind, how long was it after you got approved at panel that you get linked.

I have pm'd you too sweetie

thanks a lot

Good luck 9 more sleeps     


can't wait to hear all about them

crazybabe


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Crazybabe,

I've pmd you honey but to answer your question re matching we were very lucky (a   of thanks) and we were matched v. quickly - in fact we knew about our daughters before we went to approval panel in July but because all the paperwork wasn't done we weren't formally matched until beg Sept. We do know we have been incredibly lucky as these timescales are v. quick. 

hope that helps babe
lol
xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Tibbelt - I have pm'd you again, I can't believe how quick it went for you, you were very lucky indeed, I hope our's will be the same   

crazybabe


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

aww Tibbelt that is wonderful, wow only 8 sleeps now!!!      

Nefe
xx


----------

